# Immer gratis Maden bekommen!



## ValMac (1. August 2014)

Hallo Leute!
Heute möchte ich euch einen super Trick zeigen wie man schnell, leicht und GRATIS IMMER zu Maden kommt! Ich taufe das Gerät in Automaden 
Erst einmal braucht ihr:
- Einen Yoghurtkübel oder anderen kleinen Kübel (Kübel ist das gleiche wie Eimer, ich komme aber aus Österreich)
- Einen ETWAS größeren Kübel, wo ihr den kleinen hineinstellen können solltet + einen dazugehörigen Deckel
- 2 Schaschlikspieße



Dann macht ihr jeweils 2 gegenüberliegende Löcher in den kleinen Kübel und steckt die Schaschlikspieße hinein (Löcher mit einem Hand- oder Akkubohrer)


Als nächstes unten in den Kleinen Kübel Löcher reinmachen, wie viele ist euch überlassen


Zum Schluss braucht ihr nur noch den kleinen Kübel mit den Schaschlikspießen in den großen Stellen


Wenn ihr nun irgendein Fleischstück (kann auch gammlig sein) auf die beiden Spieße in den Kübel legt und dass in die Sonne stellt, kommen die Fliegen, legen Eier, die Maden schlüpfen, fallen in den Löchrigen Kübel und schlängeln sich in den großen Kübel. Ihr braucht nun nurmehr den kleinen Kübel rausnehmen und den Deckel vom großen zumachen. Auf gehts!
Fotos und Berichte von meinen Maden kann ich erst in 3 Wochen geben, es sei denn ich finde in Frankreich einen Campingplatz mit freeWLAN.
Viel Glück und Petri Made mit eurem Automaden


----------



## ValMac (1. August 2014)

*Immer gratis Maden!*

Hallo Leute!
Heute möchte ich euch einen super Trick zeigen wie man schnell, leicht und GRATIS IMMER zu Maden kommt! Ich taufe das Gerät in Automaden 
Erst einmal braucht ihr:
- Einen Yoghurtkübel oder anderen kleinen Kübel (Kübel ist das gleiche wie Eimer, ich komme aber aus Österreich)
- Einen ETWAS größeren Kübel, wo ihr den kleinen hineinstellen können solltet + einen dazugehörigen Deckel
- 2 Schaschlikspieße
Dann macht ihr jeweils 2 gegenüberliegende Löcher in den kleinen Kübel und steckt die Schaschlikspieße hinein (Löcher mit einem Hand- oder Akkubohrer)
Als nächstes unten in den Kleinen Kübel Löcher reinmachen, wie viele ist euch überlassen
Zum Schluss braucht ihr nur noch den kleinen Kübel mit den Schaschlikspießen in den großen stellen
Wenn ihr nun irgendein Fleischstück (kann auch gammlig sein) auf die beiden Spieße in den Kübel legt und dass in die Sonne stellt, kommen die Fliegen, legen Eier, die Maden schlüpfen, fallen in den Löchrigen Kübel und schlängeln sich in den großen Kübel. Ihr braucht nun nurmehr den kleinen Kübel rausnehmen und den Deckel vom großen zumachen. Auf gehts!
Fotos und Berichte von meinen Maden kann ich erst in 3 Wochen geben, es sei denn ich finde in Frankreich einen Campingplatz mit freeWLAN.
Viel Glück und Petri Made mit eurem Automaden


----------



## phirania (1. August 2014)

*AW: Immer gratis Maden!*

Nicht das du wegen deiner Maden Campingplatz Verbot   bekommst.....
Ansonsten keine schlechte Idee.


----------



## dosenelch (1. August 2014)

*AW: Immer gratis Maden!*

@ValMac


Das erklärst DU meiner besseren Hälfte...|supergri


----------



## orgel (1. August 2014)

*AW: Immer gratis Maden!*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=289696 Da konntest du doch schon erste Bilder einstellen... Mach doch noch den Thread in "Angeln in Österreich" auf...


----------



## Franky (1. August 2014)

*AW: Immer gratis Maden!*

Ich empfehle Schweineleber als Grundlage - und eine Entfernung von ca. 100 m zur nächsten menschlichen Behausung!


----------



## Riesenangler (1. August 2014)

*AW: Immer gratis Maden!*

Viel Spaß mit den Nachbarn.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (1. August 2014)

*AW: Immer gratis Maden bekommen!*

Man kann auch einfach 'ne tote Katze über 'nen Eimer hängen...


----------



## Andal (1. August 2014)

*AW: Immer gratis Maden!*

Willkommen im Sommerloch... alle Jahre wieder.


----------



## wusel345 (1. August 2014)

*AW: Immer gratis Maden bekommen!*

EIn ordentlich großes rohes Schnitzel für 2 Stunden in die Sonne legen, dass Fliegen ihre Eierchen ablegen können. Anschließend nen Plastikeimer drüberstülpen, damit die Eier schnell zu Maden werden. Den Rest macht die Sommersonne. Nach 5 Stunden hat man Maden satt und lang (selber schon ausprobiert). Aber VORSICHT. Der Gestank ist grandios, der dabei ensteht! :vik:


----------



## JimiG (1. August 2014)

*AW: Immer gratis Maden bekommen!*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Man kann auch einfach 'ne tote Katze über 'nen Eimer hängen...


  oder auch am Straßenrand nachschauen, da findet man auch immer was mit Maden und das wäre genauso hygienisch

Übrigens gabs da schon einmal ne Anleitung in der alten DDR- Anglerzeitung wie man das machen kann und die hatte den Vorteil das die Maden dann in Sägespänen gereinigt wurden. Da es aber Maden zu kaufen gibt kaufe ich die auch lieber und habe keinen Gestank und wenn es zu böse wird auch keinen Streß mit dem Nachbarn.


----------



## Seele (1. August 2014)

*AW: Immer gratis Maden bekommen!*

Wer ne Biotonne hat, kann auch Glück im Unglück haben


----------



## Andal (1. August 2014)

*AW: Immer gratis Maden bekommen!*



Seele schrieb:


> Wer ne Biotonne hat, kann auch Glück im Unglück haben



Stimmt. Die hat eine weite Öffnung. Da trifft man gut rein, wenn der Würfelhusten spontan einsetzt.


----------



## feederbrassen (1. August 2014)

*AW: Immer gratis Maden bekommen!*

Da brauch ich nur die Viecher liegenlassen die unsere beiden Katzen anschleppen.|supergri
Mäuse, Ratten ,Kaninchen usw..

Selbst habe ich keine Lust  die Sauerei selbst zu veranstalten.


----------



## Laserbeak (1. August 2014)

*AW: Immer gratis Maden bekommen!*

Ist schon komisch. Als ich den Threadtitel eben las, wusste ich sofort, was da auf mich zukommt.
Ich denke, dass dieses Thema etwas für experimentierfreudige Angler mit ziemlich resisitenten Riech-Rezeptoren ist. Oder aber vielleicht auch eine gute Sache für Forensiker in Ausbildung oder Pathologen im 8 Semester (würg).
Einer meiner lokalen Angelladenbetreiber (klasse Wort nicht wahr) erzählte mir vor Jahren, dass er im südlichen Europa sich ma lso eine Anlage angesehen hat, in der Maden für Angler produziert werden. Alles gekachelt, weiße Kittel, Kopfhauben, aber der Gestank........
Warum nur machen die das nicht hier sondern in Südeuropa.....
hmmmmm


----------



## wusel345 (1. August 2014)

*AW: Immer gratis Maden bekommen!*

Ich bin mal zwangsweise wegen Überholverbot hinter einem LKW hergefahren, der Tierkadaver transportiert hatte. Wahrscheinlich war er schon den halben Tag unterwegs und undicht, denn es lief permant eine tierisch stinkende Plempe aus. Hallelujah, war das ein Gestank. Ich weiß bis heute noch nicht, warum ich damals nicht mein Auto vollgekotzt habe. So stank es auch, als ich mal Maden selber "gezüchtet" habe. Deshalb, nie wieder!!!


----------



## Allrounder27 (1. August 2014)

*AW: Immer gratis Maden bekommen!*

Mein Kumpel hat auch einmal selbst gesammelte Maden aus einer Biotonne mitgebracht. Nein Danke! Sowas ekelhaftes hab ich selten erlebt.

Und diese kleinen Stinkeimer soll man dann im Garten lagern, oder auf dem Balkon?

Sry, diese "Maden selber machen" Tipps sind alle nicht das Wahre. Das Fleischstück kostet btw. auch etwas und bei 4-5 Euro pro Liter Maden...

Naja, muss jeder selber wissen. Aber ich kauf meine Maden im Laden.


----------



## donak (1. August 2014)

*AW: Immer gratis Maden bekommen!*

Hatte auch mal einen Versuch gewagt, aber kaufen ist mir lieber. Wobei ne Wurmfarm würde ich mir auch mal zulegen.


----------



## kati48268 (1. August 2014)

*AW: Immer gratis Maden bekommen!*

Man muss schon gehörig einen an der Waffel haben oder halt einen toten Geruchssinn, um so eine "Zucht" anzulegen.

Dazu die Kostenfrage; wer keine Fleischabfälle zur Verfügung hat und seine Zeit besser verbringen kann als zermatschte Igel von der Srasse zu kratzen, bekommt für den Preis eines Stücks Leber o.ä. eine Handvoll verdammt kleine, ekelig versaute Maden. Für rund 1 T€urone gibt's die in frisch & groß & sauber im Angelladen. #d

Eine ganz andere Alternative ist das platt gefahrene Karnickel mit einem Stückchen Seil & 'nem langen Stock über einer ufernahen, potentiell guten Angelstelle zu hängen.
Die runter fallenden Maden & Fleischbrocken sorgen für eine Permanentfütterung. |thinkerg:

Die Prügel der Angelkollegen am Gewässer gibt's gratis on top.


----------



## Taxidermist (1. August 2014)

*AW: Immer gratis Maden bekommen!*

Definitiv würde ich mir und meiner Umgebung sone Sauerei nicht antun.
Allerdings habe ich als Teenie eine fiese Methode genutzt mir den perfekten Döbel Fangplatz einzurichten!
Damals hatte ich ein florierendes Köfi Geschäft, mit diesen von jedem Raubfischangler begehrten, besonders ausdauernden Lebendköder, am Start.
Ich hängte eine Plastiktüte in die über das Wasser ragenden Bäume, gefüllt mit ein paar Fischköpfen und Innereien.
Unten wurde der Zipfel der Tüte abgeschnitten.
Unter dieser Tüte warteten zuverlässig die Döbel auf die herabfallenden Maden und ließen sich mit ihren Kollegen, allerdings ausm Angelladen,
ziemlich zügig davon überzeugen, ihrer Bestimmung als Hechtköder nach zu kommen!
Heute könnte ich mir aber nicht mehr vorstellen, die Uferbäume mit Tüten, voller stinkiger Fischreste zu schmücken.

Jürgen


----------



## thanatos (2. August 2014)

*AW: Immer gratis Maden!*

Hab ich zu Ostzeiten vor über 40 Jahren schon gemacht,gab kein käuflich zu erwerben ,aber nur einmal.
 Obwohl ich wußte das es Einbildung ist haben mich die Dinger angestunken,habs dann doch lieber mit Teig gemacht.Die ganz Harten
 haben sie direkt vom Schlachthof geholt aber das ist noch ne Nummer "brutaler"


----------



## Meeresfrüchtchen (2. August 2014)

*AW: Immer gratis Maden!*

Das könnte ich direkt am Nachbarzaun aufhängen, da ist Sonne und schlimmer als sein Hundezwinger kann das auch nicht stinken.Mein Opa hat das vor 40 Jahren schon gemacht als Eiweissquelle für die Hühner.

Gesendet von meinem HTC Wildfire mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## gründler (2. August 2014)

*AW: Immer gratis Maden bekommen!*

Unter Madenzucht und Madentröööts hatte ich hier schon einiges geschrieben wie man perfekt Maden züchtet.

Ich hab ja schon son paar etliche liters durch seit anfang der 80er.Es gibt nen trick gegen das gestinke,dann stinkt da nix groß.

Ganz einfach Hähnchenfleisch nehmen und in einen Eimer mit 10cm Sägespähne legen und dann jeden tag neues dazu gegeben wenn das alte aufgemampft ist. Das ganze je nach Wetter 5-8 tage und ihr habt Jumbomaden.Die Maden sorgen schon dafür das das Stk.Fleisch immer unter Sägespähne liegt, diese nehmen die gerüche auf so das man kaum gestinke hat.

Färbt man das fleisch vorher noch ein.......na ihr wisst schon.


#h


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (2. August 2014)

*AW: Immer gratis Maden bekommen!*

Ich habs mal probiert mit Maden züchten...der Gestank war mir egal, da es draußen war, aber die Maden waren so ekelig versüfft. Hab das auch nicht richtig gemacht, werde mich aber auch mal schlau machen wie man das richtig macht. 

Ich will nachher angeln und muss jetzt 20km fahren, nur um eine Packung Maden für nen Euro zu holen...


----------



## gründler (2. August 2014)

*AW: Immer gratis Maden bekommen!*

Ok schnell Version.


Eimer 10liter ohne Deckel,10cm Sägespähne rein,Hähnchenbrust vom Al.. oder Li..oder E -Markt ca 5 Schnitzel..etc. braucht man(n) für ca halben liter Maden,oder halt fleischabfälle..etc.fisch ist nicht so gut besser Schwein Rind Huhn,fisch geht aber zu Not auch,Huhn stinkt am wenigsten.

Ein Stk. nehmen und auf die Sägespähne/mehl legen,da hinstellen wo ordentlich dicke brummer sind (in die Sonne), oder gekaufte Maden zu Brummern werden lassen und die zur Zucht nehmen (Brummer müssen in geschlossenen raum sein,hauen sonst ab).Daher für die Hobbyversion auf die Natur hoffen.

Nach ca 6-8 Std sollten genug Fliegeneier am fleisch sein,nun das ganze an einen schattigen Ort stellen der ca 17-20 grad hat.Handtuch drüber und mit Seil gummi etc. sichern (Vogel abwehr).

Jeden tag/stunden gucken ob das fleisch alle ist wenn ja sofort zum Kühlschrank Schnitzel raus und wieder dazu legen.Dat macht ihr ca 5-8 tage je nach Wetter und Temp.Je mehr Maden ihr ansetzt desto schneller ist es alle.1 liter Maden brauch ca.5 Std für ein Hähnchenschnitzel das sind kleine fressmaschinen.

Wenn die richtige größe erreicht ist (meist nach 6tagen) die Maden nicht mehr füttern und das Sägemehl aussieben,Maden in neues Sägemehl geben und ne gute Stunde drin rum laufen lassen (irgendwie die Maden Säubern halt).

Danach in die Kühlung.
Achtung: die ersten tage stinken sie extrem nach Amoniak daher bitte nicht Muttis oder Frauchens Kühlschrank nehmen.


Die geruchsbelästigung der Zucht selbst ist akzeptabel weil wir ja das fressen frisch liefern,stinkt kaum und produziert je nach Anwendung bis zu mehreren Litern Maden in einer Woche,man sollte das ganze aber nicht im 6 Stock auf'n Balkon machen.

|wavey:

Ps: mehr details in etlichen Madentrööts hier im AB.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (2. August 2014)

*AW: Immer gratis Maden bekommen!*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Man muss schon gehörig einen an der Waffel haben oder halt einen toten Geruchssinn, um so eine "Zucht" anzulegen.




Also wir züchten hier seit Jahren unsere Eigenbaumaden...


----------



## schomi (2. August 2014)

*AW: Immer gratis Maden bekommen!*

Meines Wissens nach ist die Fleischmadenzucht in Deutschland verboten.
Ich weiß aber nicht, ob das nur für gewerbliche und oder auch für Privatpersonen gilt.

(Sonst könnte ja jeder Metzger Maden züchten und verkaufen).


----------



## orgel (2. August 2014)

*AW: Immer gratis Maden bekommen!*



schomi schrieb:


> Sonst könnte ja jeder Metzger Maden züchten und verkaufen.



Selbst wenn es erlaubt wäre, glaub ich kaum, dass ein Metzger das machen würde, zumal die Kundschaft bestimmt begeistert davon wäre... Da reicht es doch schon zu wissen, dass der Metzger auch sowas produziert, um dort kein Fleisch mehr zu kaufen...


----------



## kati48268 (2. August 2014)

*AW: Immer gratis Maden bekommen!*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Also wir züchten hier seit Jahren unsere Eigenbaumaden...


Schätzelein, Opas Kadaver hinter'm Schuppen zu lagern um weiter die Rente abzugreifen und das hier als Madenzucht zu verkaufen... #t


Ok, wenn der Weg zum Madenverkauf irre weit ist oder man Massen davon verbraucht, Fleischabfälle sowieso zur Verfügung stehen & man die räumliche Möglichkeiten dazu hat, mach das ja durchaus Sinn machen.

Gründler oder Sten, macht doch mal Fotos von eurer Produktionsstätte. Interessiert mich schon, auch wenn das für mich nicht in Frage kommt.


----------



## gründler (2. August 2014)

*AW: Immer gratis Maden bekommen!*

Kati ich mach dat auch nur noch ganz ganz selten (mich kost der liter 4€ und das um die ecke da lohnt nicht wirklich.
Aber sollte ich mir mal wieder nen paar farbige herstellen dann kann ich ja mal paar bilder machen.


Gewerblich ist das Verboten,hinten in der Biotonne für Privatzwecke und keinen Nachbarn der Anzeige erstattet..... ist es nirgens als Verboten aufgeführt.
#h


----------



## Naturliebhaber (2. August 2014)

*AW: Immer gratis Maden bekommen!*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Ok, wenn der Weg zum Madenverkauf irre weit ist oder man Massen davon verbraucht, Fleischabfälle sowieso zur Verfügung stehen



Meister, was erzählst du immer von Fleischabfällen. Die besten Maden werden aus Fisch hergestellt.

10 "Hegefischentnahmen" 25er Brassen und los geht's.

Die Methode ist ganz einfach: 

1. Fisch auf dem Heuschober (oder wo sonst kaum jemand hinkommt, außer Fliegen natürlich), auf eine unten dichte Wanne, Platte, sonst was legen.
2. Die Maden heranwachsen lassen
3. Die Fischkadaver auf ein Gitter legen. Unter das Gitter einen Behälter mit Sägespänen stellen. Die Maden purzeln durch.

Habe fertig.

Mache das aber seit meiner Jugend nicht mehr, weil meine Frau ... :g

Auf diese Weise haben wir früher Massenproduktionen arrangiert, wenn Wettangeln anstanden.


----------



## flarfischangeln (2. August 2014)

*AW: Immer gratis Maden bekommen!*

Also nen 1, 50 € habe ich immer übrig wenn ich angeln fahre. Die Sauerei tu ich mir nicht an.


----------



## kati48268 (2. August 2014)

*AW: Immer gratis Maden bekommen!*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Meister, was erzählst du immer von Fleischabfällen. Die besten Maden werden aus Fisch hergestellt.


Hey, die einzigen Maden, die ich bislang "selbst gezüchtet" habe, waren die in einer von den Katzen angeschleppten und von mir übersehenen Maus.
Die lag zwischen all den Spielzeugmäusen und als ich da aus Versehen barfuss drauf getreten bin... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Verwerten die Maden Fischfleisch besser? Sind ja ansonsten dieselben Fliegenbabys wie die auf Fleisch.

Das Färben macht die Sache aber interessant. Mehr wissen wollen. |rolleyes


----------



## fordfan1 (3. August 2014)

*AW: Immer gratis Maden bekommen!*



flarfischangeln schrieb:


> Also nen 1, 50 € habe ich immer übrig wenn ich angeln fahre. Die Sauerei tu ich mir nicht an.



So schauts aus :m


----------



## EMZET (3. August 2014)

*AW: Immer gratis Maden!*

Was den Gestank betrifft habe ich einen guten Tipp: Den (die) Eimer eingraben. Die Maden entwickeln sich trotzdem.
Auch muss man das ganze nicht in die pralle Sonne stellen. Es reicht ein warmer Platz.

Ich habe das so ähnlich schon des Öfteren zum Anfüttern benutzt. In den Boden eines Eimers Löcher bohren, einen toten Fisch rein und über das Wasser hängen. Geht aber nur an „geheimen“ Angelstellen….


----------



## noob4ever (5. August 2014)

*AW: Immer gratis Maden bekommen!*

Was denn noch alles? Fleisch besorgen, Eimer zerstören, buddeln... wegen ein paar Maden für 1,20€ ??


----------



## Hann. Münden (5. August 2014)

*AW: Immer gratis Maden bekommen!*



noob4ever schrieb:


> Was denn noch alles? Fleisch besorgen, Eimer zerstören, buddeln... wegen ein paar Maden für 1,20€ ??


Nö, du siehst das falsch.
Ich muss z.B. wegen 1Euro Maden extra 2x 12km fahren.
Kosten,Verschleiß,Zeitaufwand...

Habe zwar ne Kompostwurmzucht, teilw. angele ich aber lieber mit Maden.

Mal schauen, ob ich diese Eimermethode testweise in Angriff nehme.


----------



## bacalo (6. August 2014)

*AW: Immer gratis Maden bekommen!*

.....a never ending story.

Aber Maden färben |bigeyes, die Seite fehlt mir noch in meinem Lexikon;+.

@ Gründler, als Mann vom Lande würde ich mich über einen Insidertipp freuen.

Greets
Peter


----------



## wusel345 (6. August 2014)

*AW: Immer gratis Maden bekommen!*

Jede Made nach eigenem Geschmack anmalen. Beliebt bei Weißfischen sind zum Herbst immer Streifenmuster. |supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## phirania (6. August 2014)

*AW: Immer gratis Maden bekommen!*

Dann würde ich aber Airbrush nehmen ist dann auch Wasserfest mit Glitter drin....:q:q.


----------



## gründler (6. August 2014)

*AW: Immer gratis Maden bekommen!*

Das ganz einfach oder auch nicht ^^

Die Nahrung der Maden muss eingefärbt werden bezw.die Made die farbstoffe während des Wachstums aufnehmen.

Da aber nicht alle farbstoffe dazu gehen und die,die gehen ich nicht beim Namen nenne, müsst ihr mal mit verschiedenen färbern experiment oder googeln bevorzugen würde ich dazu UK USA ITA Seiten.Die tipps auf DE Seiten sind nicht alle von erfolg gekrönnt.


Einfach die Nahrung einfärben (von anfang bis ende der ganzen Zucht) und euren Maden zum mampfen geben.


Und sorry ich nenne die farbstoffe auch nicht per Pn,hat seine gründe warum,das muss jeder selbst raus finden und wenn es geht dazu schweigen wie diese färber Namentlich geführt werden.

Hier findet ihr auch das ein oder andere Video dazu.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fhewmLUwPcI

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KPU5DE0Z_TA



Maden von aussen färben geht nicht egal wer das erzählt.

Das einzige was geht ist mit Karkuma die Made gelblich bekommen in dem man sie ein paar tage darin rumlaufen lässt.

Um aber richtige leuchtende innerliche farben zu bekommen muss die Made im Wachstumsstadion damit gefüttert werden.

|wavey:


----------



## bacalo (7. August 2014)

*AW: Immer gratis Maden bekommen!*

@ gründler

Alles klar; danke dir!

Greets
Peter


----------



## Bull70 (7. August 2014)

*AW: Immer gratis Maden bekommen!*

Moin,
die Maden mit Currypulver bestreuen, haben wir als Kind schon gemacht. Unterschiedliche Maden vom Alter, Farbe und Geruch zu haben, hilft meist beim stippen 
Maden von Fischen sind besser zum Angeln, das sind meine Erfahrungen.

Gruß Bull70


----------



## heinmama (12. August 2014)

*AW: Immer gratis Maden bekommen!*

Hallo,

ich gucke nachlanger Zeit hier mal wieder ins Forum, und denke das wir das auch schon gemacht habe.

Zum Anfüttern klappt das auch super, über´n Ast hängen und die Maden fallen gleich ins Wasser und füttern die Fische an. 

Gr.

Heinmama


----------



## Helmut1987 (13. August 2014)

*AW: Immer gratis Maden bekommen!*

Ziemlich gefährlich diese Art von Madenbe-, bzw. erschaffung. Keime freuen darüber sehr. Vor allem die guten, alten Salmonellen.


----------

